# Some things never change



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/09/06/Fact-Check-Top-Ten-Clinton-Lies#comments


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Will somebody please explain to me why anybody would trust a word that comes out of Bill Clinton's mouth?

That lying Sack-of-S**t looked straight into the television camera and said "I did not have sex with that woman."	I do not trust a single word he, or anybody who asscoiates with him, utters!

(Then again, maybe oral sex isn't sex. I wonder if my wife would buy that?)

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto, he's proven to be a liar, more times than once......


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a honest politition?It seems there is no punishment for being dishonest now days.Poltitions should have higher standards but they don't.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh I know, I can't stand the man either, get caught with your pants down? Then man up for gods sake and apologize. Don't lie, lie again, lie some more, then play word games with the definition of "is" and "sex". He's a grade A sleazebag which is what Hillary deserves but some still think he walks on water.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> (Then again, maybe oral sex isn't sex. I wonder if my wife would buy that?)
> 
> Ralph


Let us know how that works out kay? Most hospital rooms do have a private line anymore.


----------

